# Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern



## TRANSformator (1. Juni 2009)

Moin,
ich habe vor kurzem bei einem Bekannten im Keller eine alte Teleskoprute von DAM aus den 70iger - 80iger Jahren entdeckt, die er nicht mehr brauchte. Mein Vater besitzt eine sehr ähnliche Rute in gutem Zustand, die wird heute noch zum Grundangeln benutzen.
Deshalb möchte ich den Kellerfund nun wieder herrichten.
Der Blank ist soweit in Ordnung, einzig die Ringe sind hinüber. Sind sehr große Ringe in leicht dreieckiger Form. Ringeinlagen gibts da noch garnicht.

Jetzt sollen stinknormale, günstige neue Ringe dran, das Problem ist nur, ich finde keine Quelle für Teleskoprutenringe. Askari und Gerlinger haben zwar welche, allerdings sind die Größen nicht wirklich passend.

Kennt jemand Quellen, wo man Rutenringe für Teleskopruten günstig bekommt? Steckrutenringe findet man wie Sand am Meer......

Danke
Gruß


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Ich würde die Rute nehmen und zum Händler meines Vertauens gehen. Als ich noch intensiv mit Tele-Ruten geangelt habe, musste ich auch hin und wieder Ringe tauschen. Mein Händler hatte immer die passenden Ringe in seiner Schublade.


----------



## shinding (22. April 2012)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Rutenringe bekommt man sehr günstig bei ASKARI,
www.angelsport.de 
Bei der Gelegenheit einfach gleich den neuen, kostenlosen Katalog anfordern.
Alle Rutenringe sind im Katalog abgebildet.|wavey:


----------



## OlafH (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Hallo, hat jemand eine Idee wie man die alten Ringe runterbekommt ohne Schaden anzurichten? Beste Gerüße#h


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Normalerweise reicht es diese kurz in kochendes Wasser zu halten!

Jürgen


----------



## OlafH (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Hi, danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort. Da von sechs Ringen der Vierte kaputt ist, muß ich natürlich die anderen auch runter ziehen um den defekten zu reparieren. Gruß #h


----------



## Heidechopper (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Ringe an Teleskoprute erneuern*

Diese "dreieckigen" Ringe hießen seinerzeit Polygon-Ringe und sollten ein weiteres Werfen ermöglichen. Ich selbst benutze eine solche 2,10m-Rute noch heute; und zwar als Schwingspitzrute! Auch nach mehr als 40 Jahren haben diese Ringe noch kein bisschen Rost angesetzt. War halt noch Qualität erster Güte ... #h#h#h
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------

